# Brake Upgrade



## silverbullet (Sep 30, 2004)

I need brakes on my 2004 Spec-v and I thought now would be a good time to upgrade. Can you tell me the best way to go without spending $2000???


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

the Brembo brake upgrade would be a bit cheaper then stop-tech but still going to be expensive.


----------



## el eloy (Aug 14, 2005)

try carbon metallic pads, and some brembo rotors. I dont think you need a bigger upgrade than that, is your car so fast that its unstopable with the stock brakes?


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

el eloy said:


> try carbon metallic pads, and some brembo rotors. I dont think you need a bigger upgrade than that, is your car so fast that its unstopable with the stock brakes?


I dont see any harm in upgrading the brakes, there is always room for improvment. When someone asks about a performance mod are you going to say "is your car so slow it wont get you from A to B?"


----------



## el eloy (Aug 14, 2005)

no but why do an upgrade that is not needed, and it's not worth spending that much money on. My question wasn't ment to be rude, i wanted to make sure i was giving him the right advice. My point is i dont see why spend $2000 on a brake upgrade when you dont need it. Its like using 110 octane on car thats low compression. I hope you understand my point.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

el eloy said:


> no but why do an upgrade that is not needed, and it's not worth spending that much money on. My question wasn't ment to be rude, i wanted to make sure i was giving him the right advice. My point is i dont see why spend $2000 on a brake upgrade when you dont need it. Its like using 110 octane on car thats low compression. I hope you understand my point.


I do but lets say he is going to autoX his car. The extra stopping power would prove to be worth it then.

The specV brakes are great, expecially with some hawk pads and powerslot/brembo rotors on there and some Stainless Steel lines.


----------



## ittamaticstatic (Nov 5, 2003)

xbrandonx said:


> The specV brakes are great, expecially with some hawk pads and powerslot/brembo rotors on there and some Stainless Steel lines.


thats exactly what eloy was saying :thumbup: 

I agree too. I would get some hawk street performance pads and brembo drilled/slotted rotors and some ss brake lines. Thats what I have and my car and it held up great at Motor Sport Ranch. If you plan on autoX every month then it's worth it to go with a BBK


----------



## waznme (May 16, 2005)

silverbullet said:


> I need brakes on my 2004 Spec-v and I thought now would be a good time to upgrade. Can you tell me the best way to go without spending $2000???


Take a close look at your brake system, are they ABS? That will have an impact on what upgrades you decide to do. Some systems are not compatable with ABS. Also, I would stay away from drilled rotors, there are some interesting articles on them cracking.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

waznme said:


> Also, I would stay away from drilled rotors, there are some interesting articles on them cracking.


I've heard that as well, go with slottled. Powerslot to be exact


----------



## waznme (May 16, 2005)

xbrandonx said:


> I've heard that as well, go with slottled. Powerslot to be exact


Here are the ones I am planning on getting when the funds become avaliable  

http://www.mossyperformance.com/product/?id=3327


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

waznme said:


> Here are the ones I am planning on getting when the funds become avaliable
> 
> http://www.mossyperformance.com/product/?id=3327


Exactly what I have.


----------



## urapnis6 (Jan 23, 2006)

*NISMO PADS*

HEY, GUYS HI. I'M NEW TO THIS FORUM BUT I NOTICED YOU WERE MENTIONING BREMBO ROTORS....I HAVE A QUESTION. I WANT TO INSTALL NISMO BRAKE PADS ON MY CAR BUT I WANT TO GET THE BREMBOS, BUT THE BREMBO CALIPERS THAT ARE SOLD AT THE DEALER COST AN ARM AND A LEG, SO I FOUND A PAIR OF CALIPERS OF OFF E BAY ATA GOOD PRICE, THEY ARE NEW BUT I AM NOT SURE IF THESE ARE COMPATIBLE WITH THE NISMO PADS I WANT TO GET... ANY IDEAS????


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

wow, turn the caps lock off that was hard to read.

The Brembo calipers are differnt then the non brembo calipers, just make sure that if you get the brembo brake upgrade you get pads that fit the brembo break upgarde.


----------



## Apexfreak (Apr 5, 2005)

Look at the Fastbrake kits too, some reasonably priced upgrades.
http://fastbrakes.com/shop/index.php?cPath=30_40


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

the biggest inexpensive mod you can do is the pad upgrade. i reccomend the hawk hps and carbotech bobcat with the latter being a bit better in performance and bit less in streetability. if you do not have abs, by all means get stainless steel lines and do a valvoline synpower fluid swap or higher. the brembo upgrade is more expensive as you have to upgrade the rear caliper and master cylinder. fastbrakes makes an inexpensive caliper upgrade. if you choose to auto-x, keep in mind that a caliper mod can throw you into a higher class.


----------



## silverbullet (Sep 30, 2004)

I think I am going to go with the Fast Brakes 4 piston upgrade. Thank you guys so much for the info...see ya on the street!!!


----------



## blakshukvw (Dec 26, 2005)

Performancenissanparts sells the specV brembo upgrade for $899. That's a steal and a very worthwhile upgrade. Even for a slow car. I think every car can have better brakes, no matter how slow it is.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

the Spec V Brembo upgrade is not just a pop the caliper on and you are good to go thing...Fastbrakes and StopTech do not require change to the master cylinder or rear calipers.


----------

